

Tim Ferriss interviews Alexis Ohanian (reddit and hipmunk) on Y Combinator … - michaelx
http://overca.st/BmGUq4vKo

======
michaelx
This is EP36 from The Tim Ferriss Show (Podcast).

Shownotes:

Ep 36: Alexis Ohanian on Y Combinator, Getting Punched, and Picking Winners

Alexis Ohanian is best known for being: - On the Forbes “30 under 30” list
multiple times (then he turned 30)- A co-founder of reddit and hipmunk- In the
very first class of Y Combinator, arguably the world’s most selective startup
“accelerator”…

